# Is that a real pic ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Is that a real pic ? And what's those fish?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hmm... why wouldnt it be a real pics?? those fishes looks like big catfishes, here in sweden you can find like 2-3 meters long cat fishes but there are very few of them and its now allowed to cvatch them and keep them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

some catfish get that big so it looks like a real pic
but 3 of them







maybe he got lucky


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tough to say from that pic but they could be tiger shovelnose.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh yeah they are real. In the amazon, dont be surprised if one does eat you alive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there real...some catfishes get massive..and they do look like some type of shovelnose cat


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah it's most likely real. You can catch cat's almost that big around here in the river with throw lines baited with blue gills


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I heard of cats that live by the outtakes valve thingys of dams, and they just eat all the fish that come through, so they just sit, eat and get fat.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Man those things are huge.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps.. those are real pics. Ive actually caught 10 once when I was there. No sweat.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

real pic - not sure what they are


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ive saw that pictrure before...i beleive it was a pic from catfish caught in the xingu river. they get huge and can weigh like 300 lbs!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i got a pic of when i was 9 years old a guy that was camping near us caught a cat twice the size of me...it was awesome still got the pic but no scanner by ya cats get huge! i love catfish they are kickass fish my second fav fish than piranha


----------

